# Front Suspension Mounts on 96 sentra



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

:thumbup: Hey..are the front shock mounts on the 91-95 sentras the same as the 95-99 front suspension mounts. I did a search, but came up blank.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would say yes. The front suspension on both cars is almost the same, so I would think the mounts would work.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

crazy101101 said:


> :thumbup: Hey..are the front shock mounts on the 91-95 sentras the same as the 95-99 front suspension mounts. I did a search, but came up blank.


Both B13 front and rear mounts swap over to the B14. If you decide to buy new mounts from KYB and such, they will usually be the same part # across the B13/B14.


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks ReVerm. The reason I asked is cause I totaled my car back in July and I want to take off the Pro-Kit and KYB setup on it.


----------

